# Pertes des boites aux lettres dans Mail



## lhallier (8 Août 2007)

La recherche dans le forum ne m'a pas éclairé .
Hier j'ai perdu l'affichage de mes 2 boites aux lettres de réception , j'ai toujours ma boite de réception avec les emails en vrac , Mes 2 BL sont toujours dans Blibliothèhe/Mail .
En mème temps dans le menu Bal " Reconstruire " est inactif .
Le plug-in LetterBox s'est désinstallé , impossible de le remettre .
Mail 2.1.1 s'ouvre aussi beaucoup plus lentement .
J'ai réparer les autorisations , passer un coup de Maintenance , rien n'y fait .
Système OSX 10.4.10

Avez - vous une idée ? Je ne penses pas que réinstaller Mail résolve mon problème !


----------



## lappartien (8 Août 2007)

library/preferences/com.apple.mail.plist 
tu mets &#231;a sur ton bureau, tu sauvegardes tes messages  importants, et tu relances mail
&#231;a fait quoi?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (8 Août 2007)

Salut,

Tu n'aurais pas, par hasard, cliqué sur le petit triangle gris situé avant le nom "Boîte de réception" ?

Essaye de cliqué dessus voir si tes BAL ne réapparaissent pas


----------



## lhallier (8 Août 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> cliqué sur le petit triangle gris situé avant le nom "Boîte de réception" ?
> 
> ...


----------



## lhallier (8 Août 2007)

Je n'arrive pas a réinstaller Letterbox , j'ai essayé plusieurs téléchargements , en vain .
N'existe t- il pas des versions différentes: PPC et intel ?
Je suis sur iMac Intel .


----------



## zacromatafalgar (9 Août 2007)

lhallier a dit:


> Et si , quel idiot et pourtant je m'étais déjà fait avoir il y a plus d' un an an, par contre je ne me souviens pas avoir cliqé sur le petit triangle .
> Merci , je vais essayer de réinstaller Letterbox.


L'idiotie n'a rien à voir là dedans, qui n'a jamais cherché longuement une solution à un problème alors que cette solution était devant nos yeux  




lhallier a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas a réinstaller Letterbox , j'ai essayé plusieurs téléchargements , en vain .
> N'existe t- il pas des versions différentes: PPC et intel ?
> Je suis sur iMac Intel .



Tu as la version 0.16 ?
D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le site du développeur, cette version fonctionne également sur macintel  

Je viens de l'essayer, chez moi ça fonctionne
Je l'ai téléchargée à partir du site du développeur, ici


----------



## lhallier (13 Août 2007)

Bonsoir ,
Je reviens sur letterbox que je n'arrive plus à installer : v. 0.16 . il s'est désinstallé suite à mon incident signalé ci-dessus .
J'ai remplacé mon dossier com.apple.mail.plist  par celui sauvegardé avant , rien n' y fait .
Il ya qqueque chose qui m'échappe .


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2007)

Hmm 
un  truc qui se desinstalle tout seul c'est pas courant.

d'autant que c'est un pluggin
Par contre n'utilisant jamais de truc qui modifie une application Apple ( et c'est pas un hasard)
je ne peux pas te dire quel fichier il touche ni quels fichiers il a laiss&#233; trainer derri&#232;re

va fouiller les sujets "letterbox" et poster sur ce probleme
( fais ca en recherche avanc&#233;e letterbox en titre)
au besoin cr&#233;er un sujet


----------



## zacromatafalgar (14 Août 2007)

lhallier a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> Je reviens sur letterbox que je n'arrive plus &#224; installer : v. 0.16 . il s'est d&#233;sinstall&#233; suite &#224; mon incident signal&#233; ci-dessus .
> J'ai remplac&#233; mon dossier com.apple.mail.plist  par celui sauvegard&#233; avant , rien n' y fait .
> Il ya qqueque chose qui m'&#233;chappe .



Pour le r&#233;installer c'est tr&#232;s simple puisque le script d'installation se contente de d&#233;placer le plugin intitul&#233; Letterbox.mailbundle dans le dossier Bundles du dossier Mail du dossier Biblioth&#232;que de ta session (oui &#231;a fait beaucoup de fois le mot "dossier"  ) puis d'&#233;crire 2 entr&#233;es dans le fichier de pr&#233;f&#233;rence de Mail&#8230;

0 - quitte Mail

1 - copie/colle le plugin intitul&#233; "Letterbox.mailbundle" de l'image disque d'installation vers le dossier Bundles, cr&#233;e ce dossier s'il n'existe pas, du dossier Mail de ta Biblioth&#232;que (s'il y a d&#233;j&#224; un plugin portant ce nom ou le nom "MailWidescreen.mailbundle" met les dans la corbeille)

2 - ouvre l'application &#201;diteur de scripts et copie/colle les lignes ci dessous dans l'&#233;diteur puis ex&#233;cute ce script en cliquant sur le rond vert (symbole play) de la barre d'outils

```
do shell script "defaults write com.apple.mail EnableBundles -bool true"
	do shell script "defaults write com.apple.mail BundleCompatibilityVersion 2"
```

(on aurait pu utiliser le terminal, mais l'&#233;diteur fait moins peur&#8230; )


3 - relance Mail, ce devrait &#234;tre bon, en tous cas &#231;a fonctionne chez moi&#8230;


----------



## lhallier (15 Août 2007)

Bonsoir , 

çà ne marche pas . Il faut aussi que je te dise que depuis mon incident je n'ai plus non plus l'affichage standard c'est à dire au dessous de la liste .
C'est comme si , *letterbox* était pris en compte mais sans affichage dans une troisième colonne .


----------



## zacromatafalgar (15 Août 2007)

lhallier a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> 
> çà ne marche pas . Il faut aussi que je te dise que depuis mon incident je n'ai plus non plus l'affichage standard c'est à dire au dessous de la liste .
> C'est comme si , *letterbox* était pris en compte mais sans affichage dans une troisième colonne .



Tu es sûr que ce n'est pas la barre de séparation qui positionnée en bas de la fenêtre ?

Si la barre du bas a un petit point gris en son centre, il faut tout simplement cliquer sur cette barre, le curseur se transforme, puis la glisser vers le haut en maintenant le clic appuyé

À part ça je crains que tu ne te diriges vers une réinstallation de Mail à l'aide de Pacifist,
pense à sauvegarder tes boîtes aux lettres


----------

